# Getting rotten meat stench out of freezer



## Sherri C

My chest freezer accidentally got unplugged and I lost a bunch of meat. I didn't realize it for a week, so the stench was horrible by the time I found it. I've scrubbed it out several times and have let it sit with a bunch of baking soda inside but I just can get the smell out. If I leave it sit unplugged it doesn't smell, but as soon as I plug it in and turn it on it starts smelling again. I'm afraid to use it because I don't want the smell getting into the food. Any suggestions?


----------



## deaconjim

The best thing I've found was a product called Odo-Ban, which you could buy at Sam's Club. The same product is now being sold under another name - Febreeze. Try to get the Odo-Ban if you can because it is concentrated and you can mix it to the strength you need. Here is the link to their website.


----------



## Ninn

take the gasket off and soak it for a while in cleaning solution and water. it's more porous than the interior surfaces and is probably holding the smell.

if you can, set the freezer outside, open, in the direct sun for a few days. wash it down with odo-ban, per deaconjim. let the sun do it's work and really kill off the bacteria that may still be on the surface.

then put the gasket back on and try again. good luck. this is never easy.


----------



## susieM

Paint the inside?


----------



## jmtinmi

All of the above (with the exception of painting it, I don't know about that one) sound reasonable. I've also heard that crumpled newspaper stored in it will help absorb the odors. I also remember hearing something about adding vanilla extract to the newspaper. 

Good luck and sorry for your loss of food.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09

deaconjim said:


> The best thing I've found was a product called Odo-Ban, which you could buy at Sam's Club. The same product is now being sold under another name - Febreeze. Try to get the Odo-Ban if you can because it is concentrated and you can mix it to the strength you need. Here is the link to their website.



Odoban and Febreeze are not even close to being the same product...
Odoban is actually a germicide much like Lysol and is a perfectly viable cleaning product.
Febreeze is air freshener for surfaces...just as well to buy a can of Glade or something like it. It has no cleaning properties what so ever other than the possibility of wetting down something dusty so you can wipe it off.


----------



## CrossCreek Mom

Good ideas so far.

I used to work at a RV dealership and we ran into this problem on occasion. What we did was clean all of the inside, the DRAIN, and gasket, place regular charcoal on several layers of newspaper and leave it for at least a day or two. Remove that and wipe down all of the inside with straight vanilla (imitation ok) and then wipe down with plain water.

This usually took care of the problem. A few stubborn cases had to be done twice. I know of at least one unit that we did the charcoal/newspaper treatment for about a week, changing it out every two days.

We often left a small dish or cup with vanilla on cotton balls in the fridge. This continues to keep them fresh.

Good Luck...it may take a little time, but should work.


----------



## deaconjim

suzyhomemaker09 said:


> Odoban and Febreeze are not even close to being the same product...
> Odoban is actually a germicide much like Lysol and is a perfectly viable cleaning product.
> Febreeze is air freshener for surfaces...just as well to buy a can of Glade or something like it. It has no cleaning properties what so ever other than the possibility of wetting down something dusty so you can wipe it off.


That may now be the case, but from what I understand, the original Febreeze was unscented and was simply a diluted form of Odo-ban.


----------



## Sherri C

Thanks for all the tips and advice. It may turn out to be a moot point though, because now that I've cleaned it out and plugged it back in it's no longer getting cold. (and yes I did check to make sure the thermostat was set properly) :grit:


----------



## Prickle

I second the charcoal.

Odo-ban is a great deodorizer but you'll want to make sure the scent is gone before you put meat back in, Odo-ban is prolly not so good as a flavor.


----------



## cow whisperer

Sherri C said:


> Thanks for all the tips and advice. It may turn out to be a moot point though, because now that I've cleaned it out and plugged it back in it's no longer getting cold. (and yes I did check to make sure the thermostat was set properly) :grit:


I'm sorry to hear that.... It's so frustrating to first lose all that meat, then only to realize that the whole freezer is no good.... We've been there....


----------



## dixiegal62

We had the same thing happen to ours and couldnt get rid of the smell until I cleaned under the freezer. Then it was as good as new. Good luck.


----------



## mr.breeze

Well if you get it to work again try wiping the inside down with white distilled vinegar, use it full strength, also leave a dish of vinegar inside to absorb odors.


----------



## Jan in CO

My mother left some meat and milk in her RV fridge over the summer a few years back, and a neighbor told her to wash the inside first, leave the unit running, and put a dish of new coffee grounds on one of the shelves. She was skeptical, but it worked! Jan in Co


----------



## NostalgicGranny

Charcoal. Just a few pieces in a cup whether your freezer is on or off and it will take care of the smell in no time.


----------

